# Praise the Sun!



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Try jumping off


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

IF ONLY I COULD be SO GROSSLY INCANDESCENT!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> IF ONLY I COULD be SO GROSSLY INCANDESCENT!


Cross the gaps between the worlds, and engage in jolly co-operation


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Praise the sun for not going supernova. Praise the sun for not leaving us in the cold vacuum of space to freeze to death. Praise the sun for no radical solar flare to whip and lash the life off the surface of our little rock in the cosmos. Praise the sun for not expanding, imploding, or sending asteroid, comets or other celestial bodies hurling towards us with its grand gravitational force.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Need Head


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Beware of Amazing Chest


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I did it!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Praise the sun for not going supernova. Praise the sun for not leaving us in the cold vacuum of space to freeze to death. Praise the sun for no radical solar flare to whip and lash the life off the surface of our little rock in the cosmos. Praise the sun for not expanding, imploding, or sending asteroid, comets or other celestial bodies hurling towards us with its grand gravitational force.


This.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

"Ladder"
In front of a ladder.

Always hated those...


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> "Ladder"
> In front of a ladder.
> 
> Always hated those...


Need holding with both hands


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Try attacking.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Praise the sun 

When it sets . And the big ball of burn disappears for a while . Ahhhh reliefs from its cancerous rays and baking ways .


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I did it!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't take this


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Kill the sun.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Am i missing something here?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Imminent fall.
You guys prepared your controler for a new adventure? ;d


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

This is fun


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Praise the sun for not going supernova. Praise the sun for not leaving us in the cold vacuum of space to freeze to death. Praise the sun for no radical solar flare to whip and lash the life off the surface of our little rock in the cosmos. Praise the sun for not expanding, imploding, or sending asteroid, comets or other celestial bodies hurling towards us with its grand gravitational force.


In the name of Sol, Helios, Lugh, Amon-Ra, Apollo, and all the other gods of the sun I missed here... Amen.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Really? No "Amazing chest ahead"? C'mon guys...


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

midnightson said:


> Really? No "Amazing chest ahead"? C'mon guys...


I know, I was disappointed too


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't get yourself killed, neither of us wants to see you go Hollow


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

You died


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I do not understand this thread.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

joked35 said:


> I do not understand this thread.


There's little in the form of rules. Hunt and fight as you like. Whoever's fastest gets the prey. That's the way we do it.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I _STILL_ do not understand this thread.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

joked35 said:


> I _STILL_ do not understand this thread.


If you haven't played Dark Souls (or Demon's Souls), you won't understand it.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Demon's souls is better though.

A sequel to that would be amazing.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

An open letter to Solaire:
Dear magnificent father, I wholeheartedly praise your aspirations at gross incandescence, which by no means is limited to celestial bodies like the flaring sun, but reflected in -and reignited thorugh- your loving gaze. I could shower you my lord, with words of praise, but alas your time is scarce, and who am I to watse it? A mere hollow in a strange land, on a lonely journey amidst strange beings...
If only I could reach you, warrior of the sun, and engage in jolly cooperation!
This is my last breath, however, as you stay behind, gazing at the sun. Two mere slashes away from execution, I stand here yet again facing him in terror, the Capra Demon. Whether by him or his bloodthristy dogs, I hope my final departure pleases you greatly. Take these, my last words, let them travel through the gaps between our worlds.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> An open letter to Solaire:
> Dear magnificent father, I wholeheartedly praise your aspirations at gross incandescence, which by no means is limited to celestial bodies like the flaring sun, but reflected in -and reignited thorugh- your loving gaze. I could shower you my lord, with words of praise, but alas your time is scarce, and who am I to watse it? A mere hollow in a strange land, on a lonely journey amidst strange beings...
> If only I could reach you, warrior of the sun, and engage in jolly cooperation!
> This is my last breath, however, as you stay behind, gazing at the sun. Two mere slashes away from execution, I stand here yet again facing him in terror, the Capra Demon. Whether by him or his bloodthristy dogs, I hope my final departure pleases you greatly. Take these, my last words, let them travel through the gaps between our worlds.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Resonance said:


>


:teeth


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Try despair...


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Resonance said:


> Don't get yourself killed, neither of us wants to see you go Hollow


That's my personal favorite.
Iron Tarkus and Havel for the win!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just focus on my avatar!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I applaud your commitmant to such a glorious heavenly body. But are you all not forgetting the high god







oh gaben it is your humble servent emperor of the sol system. Oh pleaseth convince sid meiers to maketh civ VI thank you my lord.


----------

